# article about code and copyright law



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Found this interesting.
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/can-the-law-be-copyrighted


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

That is a good read and well written. I don't believe that a code making panel "owns" the adopted material that it, for a lack of a better word, forces those in any industry to comply with. I should be able to access the laws being enforced without paying a "dictator" fee to comply. We already have a permit system in place for that. IMHO.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I remember going through this 20 years ago with certification testing for inspectors. The good guys won and it was ruled that once something becomes law, your copyright is toast. This allowed 3rd parties to administer tests on the material.

I can see how it's a different argument where a company is charging to print the pages or content. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------

